# Allen Iverson debuts in Turkey, scores 15 in loss



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ANKARA, Turkey -- Former NBA All-Star Allen Iverson has scored 15 points in his debut for Besiktas Cola Turka but failed to carry his team to victory against Hemofarm Stada.
> 
> Hemofarm Stada defeated Besiktas 94-91 in a European Cup game on Tuesday in Istanbul. Turkish fans shouted "Allen Iverson, the son of Besiktas Cola Turka" during the match.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5813575


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This won't seem real until I see him in that uniform


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow he's not even wearing 3? 

That kid trailing him looks 15.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It could be a fifteen year old kid over there. Rubio played in the ACB at 15 and that's the second toughest league in the world. I'd guess a fair number of 16 year olds play in the lesser leagues.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't help but laugh at this. Seriously AI? You're dropping 15 on an eleven year old kid and you still can't will your team to victory?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------

